# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ محمد سرور زين العابدين رحمه الله تعالى

## محمد عبد الأعلى

توفي الشيخ محمد سرور زين العابدين مساء أمس
من أهم كتبه رحمه الله تعالى (وجاء دور المجوس)
ألفه بعد مجيء  الخميني
ويعد من أوائل الكتب التي فضحت المشروع الفارسي في المنطقة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

غفر الله له، وعفا عنه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله، وله مؤلفات في السيرة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويوسع مدخله 
ويجزاه عن الاسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء فقد كان من اوائل 
من فطن لخطر المجوس كما اسماهم في كتابه الشهير (وجاء دور المجوس)

----------

